
Is Immutable.js inactive/dead? - callumlocke
https://github.com/facebook/immutable-js/issues/1012
======
HugoDaniel
"Immutable.js is still used heavily both within Facebook and in the broader
dev community."

That does not mean it is alive. It certainly looks like it is dead (dead as in
it is commonly used when referring to a project that was abandoned), specially
since it is backed by Facebook and the last commit was a change on the readme
file done in Sep 19, 2016 :/

